# Apple smoked venison steak roast



## wildcat706 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well here I go again I am smoking a deer steak the way I smoke my briskets. 

Prep clean everything off the steaks fat etc. soak in water till bloods gone. Then your ready to season for 72 hrs no salt products . I use garlic, onion,  Paprika, raw honey, and olive oil Inject with pineapple juice natural is the best. Brisket I would inject before sticking it in smoker but not this stuff.













image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ Aug 9, 2014






After 72 hrs is up season your meat with your favorite seasoning. Stick a beef fat cap from a brisket on top with toothpicks and your ready to go 













image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ Aug 9, 2014






After this you want to save your soaking mixture it's going back on top of the meat at 140 and wrap it in foil then you keep it after cooking for BBQ sauce.
I'm smoking it at 220 then after it hits 140 after wrapping in foil I will cook it around 189 and let it go till it reaches 189 till tender. Then stick it in a ice chest for 2 hrs then cut and serve.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Would go good with the roasted veggies I am going to cook tonight!


----------



## wildcat706 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just took it out at 140 smothered the whole top with soaking sauce and wrapped it up in foil. The funny part is I have never smoked a deer steak before. If this tastes a awesome as my brisket I won't be grinding the steak meat up anymore for sausage and hamburger meat.













image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ Aug 9, 2014


----------



## wildcat706 (Aug 9, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds tasty! Would go good with the roasted veggies I am going to cook tonight!


 I was hoping it would be done by dinner but I doubt it. What veggies are you having.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2014)

Fresh beets from our garden, carrots, onion, garlic, new potatoes, corn. I'd smoker roast them but the wife wants "no smoke"! Don't know what kind of protein yet, but it won't be venison!!!


----------



## wildcat706 (Aug 9, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Fresh beets from our garden, carrots, onion, garlic, new potatoes, corn. I'd smoker roast them but the wife wants "no smoke"! Don't know what kind of protein yet, but it won't be venison!!!


 Sounds wonderful makes me hungry looks like steak if I was cooking that.


----------



## wildcat706 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well it came out nice and tender kinda dry a little bit but not bad after you put the au jus sauce on it. I'll post pictures when i take it out of the ice chest

After ice chest meat was much better you don't have to even chew it. It just melts in your mouth like dissolves pretty much.












image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ Aug 9, 2014


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 10, 2014)

Check out Bearcarvers smoked cured dried beef recipe. It is AWESOME  for small deer roasts (instead of cutting into steaks)

  Mike


----------

